# Redfish Frensy-Lynnhaven Style 7/25/09



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Woke up at 7 am on Sat and hit up crab creek by 8:30 to fish the HIGH TIDE. The bro and I began hunting and looking for bait and found just what we we were looking for. Began working a few _CHOICE_ weed lines with popping corks and the fish were going off. It was one fish after another there for two or three hours. At one point the action was so hot my brother had his cork in the water and my line became tangled in his line, and while i was beginning to untangle it he said stop pulling so hard on the line, i said I'm not and looked over at the weed line and his cork was completely gone. After a 30 second frenzy of swearing and almost tipping the boat to untangle the lines I just cut mine and he proceeded to boat a 20 inch + red. The day was ended with 15 + reds boated, one of which was an 18 1/4 inch fresh tagger that was released to continue the study. We limited out legally twice but left with our limit of 6 19 and 20 inch redfish.  Pics...





















I Always get a mid fight pic...










Netting...










Post Fight...




















We LITERALLY pulled 4 or 5 reds from this one piece of structure...










Here's one of the fish from that structure with nest in background...










And another...










Cool Spots...



















The shady Chill spot



























































On a day like this you start looking around for upper-slotters using bigger baits but we just couldn't find Pappa red. Oh well, it was a great day.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Nice. Dang this living in NoVA and being 3 hours away from saltwater :redface:


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

ALEX!!!! I must be bad luck where was this the other night!! haha jk buddy, btw did you get the new anchor?? I'm trying to go out again this week if you're down. Btw I finally got the yak, I posted pics in the Kayak section. Thanks a lot for taking me out the other night tho...let me know if I still owe you some money for the anchor


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ya man I'm trying to get out this week too, let me know when you have some time and we'll look at the weather. Are you trying to test out the the new yak or if not yet I can save ya the front seat and well go after em. Ya, I got the new anchor, it was 7 more dollars but I'm not that worried about it. I got a pretty good laugh out of that.  Let me know whats up and we'll go. 


-Alex


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats on the haul.


----------



## FishHOOKA (Apr 17, 2002)

Great job fellas! At least somebody is catching something..


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

mmmm get that fry daddy ready! nice pics


----------



## rain maker (Nov 23, 2008)

*Limit on red drum*

I'm not trying to rain on your parade but, isnt the limit on reds 1 fish per person per day between 18"-27"? I am from N.C. and I know thats what the limit is here. I was pretty sure it was the same in VA. Please educate me if I'm wrong. PS Nice work.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

3 fish, slot is 18 to 26


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Rod*



Tonyfish said:


> 3 fish, slot is 18 to 26


 (VA)


Is that a broken Ugly Stick you caught the fish on?


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

If your talking about the one in the pic where my bro is fighting the fish, no. Its like a Zebco or something that my brother refuses to let go of and its missing the top eye. Its hardly even spooled and has like 10 pound test on it. He's just a bare bones fisherman. 


-Alex


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

I also have a really sick video of an entire fight from hook set to landing but I cant figure out how to move it from my cell phone to my computer. If anybody knows anything about how to do this let me know.


Thanks
-Alex


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Damn!! You did a wee bit better than we did that day. Trying to hit some Cobia and here's the results...










And ya, Alex I can guide you through how to post the video dealeo. Give me a ring. 

Skunk


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Pretty creative visor.  Ya we've been out to 9-ft. a couple times this season and haven't even seen one. But thats fishing. I'll hit you up about the vid.


-Alex


----------



## Pond Pounder (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## rain maker (Nov 23, 2008)

*Redfish limit*

Well thats good to know. Thanks for the info.  I would have been screwed if I had caught one at the upper end of the slot . That can really ruin a day of fishin.:--| Keep'em screamin.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

rain maker said:


> Well thats good to know. Thanks for the info.  I would have been screwed if I had caught one at the upper end of the slot . That can really ruin a day of fishin.:--| Keep'em screamin.


Its all good in the 'hood. That's what's the internet is for. Thanks Al Gore!


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Got the video deal to work. Enjoy...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

WOW great fishing


----------

